#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezocht ORGANISATIETALENTEN

## liela

Wat is jouw talent? 

Voor het opzetten van een ambitieus juridisch project ten behoeve van ondernemers, van allochtone komaf, zijn wij op zoek naar organisatietalenten! 

Wij zoeken enthousiaste allochtone studenten van bijvoorbeeld Marokkaanse of Turkse komaf (of autochtone Nederlanders die affiniteit met allochtonen hebben), die in de laatste fase van hun HBO/WO studie zitten. Ben jij veelbelovend op n of meerdere van de volgende disciplines: Rechten, Pr & Marketing, Communicatie, Verkoop (vertegenwoordigers), Analytisch (veld)Onderzoek, of gewoon goed in het organiseren van projecten en voldoe je daarnaast aan het profiel: zelflerend & zelfsturend, dolenthousiast, en ben je een daadkrachtige initiatiefnemer/ster of ken je iemand die hieraan voldoet en mogelijk interesse heeft, neem dan zo snel mogelijk contact met ons op! 

Interesse? Stuur dan een korte of lange motivatiebrief inclusief je hele of gedeeltelijke cv naar *[email protected]*

----------

